# Please don't make me put these Tivos on ebay



## replaytv

see current listings.


----------



## anubis93611

:up:Ill take the

$80 for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service with free
Series 2 single tuner Tivo that has 'Evaluation' for the service state, that means that it acts like a 'lifetime' service Tivo so you don't have to pay the monthly fee. Two Tivos for the price of one.

PM ME....


----------



## anubis93611

:up:Ill take the

$80 for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service with free
Series 2 single tuner Tivo that has 'Evaluation' for the service state, that means that it acts like a 'lifetime' service Tivo so you don't have to pay the monthly fee. Two Tivos for the price of one.

PM ME....


----------



## pianoman

Sent you a PM regarding one of the TiVos. Thanks!


----------



## replaytv

see current listings


----------



## workingjoe

I'll take that TCD648250B for $340. My post count is too low to PM you here, so I'll send my contact info via email.

Thanks.
workingjoe


----------



## rgbrooks

I PM'd about on of your units.


----------



## replaytv

It has always surprised me that I have will have items sitting around for months with no interest, then two people want to buy the same thing in one day. 
I am sorry that is the case with the Series 3 with lifetime. I just received payment for it and will ship it shortly. 
I didn't get a PM for the Series 3 or a response to another PM about the lifetime and evaluation unit package. Apparently the tivocommunity PM system doesn't work all the time. I have had this problem before. I haven't had any complaints for the emails system. If you don't get a response from me, put it in this open forum or email me. 
Sorry so say that I don't have any other Tivos with lifetime other than Series 1 and 2. A complete list is forthcoming when pending sales complete.


----------



## SalesGirl83

Sent an email, too new to PM!


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

Time to update remaining list?


----------



## tracker_1

Update list if you have left please


----------



## replaytv

Plus shipping from Denver Colorado 80003. Free pickup or possibly free delivery in Denver metro area. 
Payment in cash (if local), PayPal, or US Postal Order. 
Discount if you buy more than one. 
All include power cord and remote, but no other cords, manual, or other accessories included except if mentioned. 
Free working Tivo that doesn't have a lifetime subscription with most Tivos sold. (most likely a matching Tivo so you will have a 'parts' machine if desired)

My phone number, address, Ebay and Craigslist account info available if desired.

All items are in working condition.

$120 Pioneer 810h DVR/DVD Tivo recorder with basic lifetime service.

$100 TCD 540140 with lifetime service and 140 gig hard drive.

$80 for Series 2 Tivo 40 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service

$90 for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service

Series 2 Toshiba Tivo with DVD burner and Tivo Basic lifetime Service. $55

$225 Dual Tuner Series 2 Tivo with lifetime service. 80 gig hard drive.

$50 for Series 1 Tivo with lifetime ( activated after the date that you could transfer it. )

$30 for Series 1 Tivo without service, but still can be used to record and 'time slip'. No TV guide available except with monthly payment.

Series 2 Humax DRT800 Tivo with DVD Burner and TiVo Full Product Lifetime Service - $145

Series 2 Toshiba Tivo with DVD burner and Tivo Basic lifetime Service. $55

Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner 180hr DVR $35 without lifetime.

Toshiba RD-KX50 DVD-R/RAM Recorder with 80GB Hard Drive - $100
this is like a Tivo digital video recorder, without having to pay the monthly fees. It doesn't have have a digital tuner, so you have to use a converter box if you want to watch antenna TV. It does have a IR cable jack to control a cable or other boxes like Tivo does. It also has a built in DVD recorder. It doesn't have a TV program guide like TiVo.
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics...6/product.html
has a picture of the unit. I am not selling them on overstock, I just am using their listing to show what it is like. Has a analog tuner and is standard definition.

$50
Sonic Blue Replay TV DVR with lifetime and Commercial Advance feature, so better than Tivo in this one feature. No fees to pay every month.(current news items indicate that Replay subscription services will end July 2011)
ReplayTV
Model RTV 5160
http://www.retrevo.com/support/Repla.../280bh235/t/2/

Polaroid DVR/DVD recorder without Tivo service. This unit is much more flexible than Tivos for editing to DVD. It is possible to edit out commercials and put only what you want on the DVD. Has a analog tuner and is standard definition. Does not have IR cable jacks, so can't control a converter or other accessory box.

I have other Replay TV DVRs not listed if interested. 
I have sold the evaluation units, and the other units no longer listed. Prices reflect the current prices on ebay for the most part, minus the fees that I would have to pay to ebay for listing and selling. So that saving is passed on to you.


----------



## tracker_1

interested in $100 TCD 540140 with lifetime service and 140 gig hard drive shipped to Cleve;and , Ohio. My post count is too low to PM you here how caan I email or PM?


----------



## replaytv

sold for $200 on ebay
No body wanted to buy it on this forum so I finally gave up and put it on ebay. 
Buy it now $260 or bid for $200 plus $20 shipping to lower 48. 
I still have the other Tivos, ReplayTVs and other DVRs for sale.


----------



## replaytv

I sold the lifetime Series 3, one single turner Series 2, one evaluation and one lifetime Series 2, shipped to California, Florida, and New Jersey(I think). I also sold one basic serviceToshiba DVD/DVR , and a ATT Series 2 , in addition to 3 or 4 none lifetime Tivos locally. 
I had quite a few people write to me that didn't end up buying for one reason or other. Some never responded, some we couldn't work out an agreement.


----------



## replaytv

shipped today. $120


----------



## replaytv

sold for $200 on ebay
No body wanted to buy it on this forum so I finally gave up and put it on ebay.
$20 shipping to lower 48.
I still have the other Tivos, ReplayTVs and other DVRs for sale.


----------



## nmiller855

Do you have anything that will work with DirecTv without their receiver box?


----------



## replaytv

There is a category just for Direct TV Tivos that probably would be able to answer your questions, and maybe they would have a box too.


----------



## replaytv

the Tivo sold for $200
I also have many Series 2 single tuner, some with dvd players/recorders, with lifetime service still for sale off of ebay. I have sold 4 or 5 on this forum.


----------



## gastrof

What's the biggest hard drive you have on a Lifetime Series 2 non-dual-tuner, that'll work with an OTA digital converter box? (And what price would you be asking for it?)


----------



## replaytv

But most people upgrade them to a larger size of hard drive. 
I have had Tivos for years and never needed a larger hard drive than 80 gig, but I delete most shows after watching them. And most shows I record at the lowest quality as I have old small TVs that I can't see the need for higher definition. I do record sports at the highest definition possible on a Series 2 
$90 for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service.
I have Tivos with the name of Toshiba, Pioneer, AT&T, Humax, and of course Tivo on them. 
If you dn't want the full two week TV guide Tivos, I have the 3 day basic service Tivos from Toshiba and Pioneer for cheaper. They have working DVD players/recorders and will work with wifi from what I am told. I am just setting that up at my house now. 
Upgrading a Tivo is as easy as opening it up and changing the hard drive and putting it back together if you buy a hard drive with the tivo immage already on it.


----------



## fylcsm

Is that the only difference with basic, limited to 3 days?


----------



## replaytv

Basic Tivo doesn't have the search capabilities that full Tivo has. I have heard that it _does _have connection abilities to the internet for updates using broadband, but you can't download movies or anything. But I have never used those capabilities. It seems to me it has other limitations, but I don't remember. My significant other has the basic plan and likes it fine. I really miss the search feature to look for programs when I use her Tivo. It _is _possible to pay for the monthly fee and get the whole tivo tvguide if you want. 
I imagine that there is a comprehensive list of the differences here on this site, but haven't looked. If you want to know more I can look.


----------



## fylcsm

It is still point and click the guide to record correct?


----------



## replaytv

And you can have it scheduled out farther than the 3 days like for repeating recordings, you just can't see farther than 3 days what is coming up and the other features already mentioned are missing. It is odd that when you look on the information page it can show the account closed, but still records. I think that this might because someone at one time had been paying for the full 2 week TVGUIDE, but then stopped paying so it shows closed. But the Toshibas and Pioneers always have the basic Tivo features. The Humax also made a DVD DVR, but it never came with basic Tivo. I think I have one or two of those two, and I have Pioneer with Full lifetime with DVD/DVR. I am told that the Pioneer has a better picture.


----------



## replaytv

It appears that the post office damaged the hard drive in shipping, so think twice about mailing a Tivo by anything other than Priority or something better. It was single boxed in the original box/packing that it came in. I will now send all Tivos Priority except if the buyer sends me an email saying that they accept the danger of a Tivo getting damaged by rough handling by not using Priority.
No other Tivo shipped have been damaged going Priority or UPS.


----------



## replaytv

I received a Tivo that was shipped by UPS and the box had a hole in it. I was worried that it might be damaged, so I called UPS and ask them if I should have a UPS representative inspect the box before I open it. That was so they could verify the damage that they inflicted on it. They declined. They said to go ahead and open it up and test it to see if it works OK. I did that it and it seems OK, but am wondering about shipping UPS now after I read about problems on the internet getting insurance claims paid. I have received other items UPS and they seem to treat items fairly roughly. Although to be fair, none of the items received seem to have adequate packing. From what I read, UPS uses another company to insure their shipments, and that company rarely pays on claims. But that is just what I read on the internet. I was unable to file a claim once because the computer I received wasn't packed with commercial grade materials of at least 2 inches of space all around it. Finding that requirement took me a half hour on the internet of searching. But the US Post Office doesn't even really state what their requirements to file a claim with 'adequate packing requirements' taken into account. Do I must admit at least UPS does state their requirements much better than USPS.


----------



## replaytv

Four (4) TiVo Series 2 TCD649080 80 GB Receiver Digital DVRs for sale. $40 each, plus shipping. Only includes Tivo, remote and power cord. Great condition. Standard definition. Not designed for antenna use, but can be used with digital converter. Channel line up will not be totally accurate if used with antenna. $20 each if local pickup or purchase of more than one.


----------



## neboo

Do you still have any series 2 with lifetime available?

Also, how does one go about transfering the lifetime service to another person when selling a Tivo? (Sorry, I'm new at this)


----------



## replaytv

see updated lists


----------



## replaytv

to transfer the lifetime to someone else, just go through the setup for the Tivo so it knows your zip code and channel line up, then call tivo and tell them you want to transfer it to you.
You dn't have to have a code or permission from the former owner.


----------



## Pat514

I'm looking to purchase a Series 2 or 3 Dual Tuner Tivo with lifetime to replace my old series 1 and allow me to record HDTV if anybody has one for sale.


----------



## replaytv

I don't currently have any Series 3 or Series 4 Tivos, but have just about all kinds of Series 1 and Series 2 single tuner with lifetime. 
Pm me


----------



## replaytv

SEE MY updated list


----------



## unitron

Pat514 said:


> I'm looking to purchase a Series 2 or 3 Dual Tuner Tivo with lifetime to replace my old series 1 and allow me to record HDTV if anybody has one for sale.


You can't record HD with the Series 2 dual tuner unit. Just SD.

Otherwise it's a nice machine.


----------



## GameGuru

Is this still available?

Series 2 Toshiba Tivo with DVD burner and Tivo Basic lifetime Service. $55


----------



## replaytv

I PMed you 


GameGuru said:


> Is this still available?
> 
> Series 2 Toshiba Tivo with DVD burner and Tivo Basic lifetime Service. $55


I have sold the last working Tivo Toshiba DVD. I have one that seems to be confused, and only works occasionally. It is $20. I plan to use it for parts for my girlfriends' working tivo, if it doesn't sell.

I do have a PIONEER LIFETIME BASIC DVR/DVD RECORDER DVR-810HS $65 this is functioning. The only thing is that the DVD eject button doesn't work on the front of the machine, so you have to use the remote. It works great otherwise. It comes with remote, power cord, and manuals. It doesn't come with IR or other cables, but I have those available for an extra cost.

I also have a Toshiba RD-KX50SU DVD RECORDER AND DVR that doesn't have Tivo, but does have IR controller jacks on the back like Tivos do.
And the other ones listed. Possible discount if you buy more than one.

I also have Humax DVD Tivos without any service that work fine.


----------



## neboo

Do you have any Tivo's with lifetime for around $50?


----------



## unitron

neboo said:


> Do you have any Tivo's with lifetime for around $50?


You might maybe get lucky and find a single tuner Series 2 with Lifetime for that price on Craigslist, depending on where you live or your ability to get someone on an out-of-town Craigslist to take PayPal and ship to you, but most likely for that price your only going to get a lifetimed Series 1, although you should look to get a lifetimed S1 cheaper than that.


----------



## replaytv

For a series 2 I only have a PIONEER LIFETIME BASIC DVR/DVD RECORDER DVR-810HS $65. I do have some Series 1 Tivos with lifetime for around that price. One has a Turbo net card for connection to broadband. None qualify for the free upgrade to lifetime for a newer box.


----------



## bluedograbbit2

If any one has a series 3 or later because i need one I can put the cable card in and dual tune with lifetime or one with the low monthly charge please pm me


----------



## neboo

replaytv said:


> For a series 2 I only have a PIONEER LIFETIME BASIC DVR/DVD RECORDER DVR-810HS $65. I do have some Series 1 Tivos with lifetime for around that price. One has a Turbo net card for connection to broadband. None qualify for the free upgrade to lifetime for a newer box.


What's the difference between this one and a basic series 2 Tivo?


----------



## replaytv

neboo said:


> What's the difference between this one and a basic series 2 Tivo?


The PIONEER LIFETIME BASIC DVR/DVD RECORDER DVR-810HS for $65 has only 3 days of programing information instead of 2 weeks with regular Tivo service, and I don't believe that it has any of the internet content options. Other than it will download your 3 days worth of programing using a USB wireless adapter . (not included) 
It does have the DVD player recorder integrated with the Tivo DVR so you can save your DVR programs onto DVDs.


----------



## neboo

$80 for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service (a same 2nd Tivo without service included free)

What would shipping this to 54481 cost?


----------



## replaytv

neboo said:


> $80 for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service (a same 2nd Tivo DVD/DVR without service included free)
> 
> What would shipping this to 54481 cost?


$40 via US Post office Priority. This is for a Series 2 without a DVD burner in it. Includes one remote, two power cords and 2 Tivos, one with lifetime. 
I don't mail Tivos by other methods because I have had hard drives damaged.


----------



## rockyinnm

ATT: replaytv
to new to PM or email
Super newbi--need a replacement tivo for Mom
Lifetime subscription
single tuner OK
Would like owner manual & remote

not to old--maybe a 64xxxxx type

my e-mail----thax

rockyvicki (at) gmail.com


----------



## unitron

rockyinnm said:


> ATT: replaytv
> to new to PM or email
> Super newbi--need a replacement tivo for Mom
> Lifetime subscription
> single tuner OK
> Would like owner manual & remote
> 
> not to old--maybe a 64xxxxx type
> 
> my e-mail----thax
> 
> rockyvicki (at) gmail.com


648s and 649s are dual tuner, the 540 was the last single tuner.


----------



## rockyinnm

it could be a single or dual--if price is right
just not real old

thanks, rockyinnm


----------



## replaytv

Tivos & other DVRs - $10 (near 64th & sheridan in NW DEnver/Arvada)
Date: 2011-10-06, 12:15AM MDT

Information provided is believed true, but much of it obtained from the internet, so it should be verified by any buyer.

I don't have any high definition Tivos, except one Premiere. It has 'Evaluation' for a service state, which is like 'lifetime'. But the 'lifetime' feature can be shut down at anytime. $400

All those listed are standard definition video recorders that you connect to your TV to record TV like a VCR does on timed basis.

Tivo Wireless G USB Network Adapter brand new $25
TCD 240040 41HRS (TIVO BRAND NAME) $80
T800 81 HRS (HUMAX BRAND NAMED) $90
PIONEER LIFETIME BASIC DVR/DVD RECORDER DVR-810HS $65 or full lifetime $200 
TCD24004A 40 GIG (TIVO BRAND NAMED) $80
HUMAX DRT-800 DVD RECORDER $145 full lifetime

$80for Series 2 Tivo 40 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service so you don't have to pay the monthly fee.

$90for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service

I also have Series 1, 2 Tivos with lifetime service and without.

$10 Series 2 Tivo single tuner without power cord or remote(this is for people that have a bad Tivo and already have the power cord and remote control and can trade in a bad Tivo). Requires subscription. $25 trade in for dual tuner Series 2 without remote or power cord(see above). U could use one of these to fix a Tivo that U have too. Like if U needed a power supply, hard drive or front panel.

$25 for Series 2 single tuner Tivo that will work like a VCR without the TV guide. No monthly fee required.These Tivos can be used like a VCR, but you don't have to worry about changing tapes all the time, and you don't have to pay the monthly fee to TIVO. The TV shows are recorded on a hard drive like you have in your home computer and you can access any show in any order and keep it as long as you want to watch it again later. And you can also pause, rewind, fast forward any show. Depending on the Tivo, you can use it with a convert er box so you don't have to pay any fees, or connect it to some cable or other TV content providers.

$50 for Series 1 Tivo with lifetime (the lifetime service is not eligible for transfer to a newer series 2, 3 or 4 Tivo)

$20 for Series 1 Tivo without service, but still can be used to record and 'time slip'. No TV guide available except with monthly payment.

Series 2 Humax DRT800 Tivo with DVD Burner and TiVo Product Lifetime Service - $145

Series 2 Pioneer Tivo with DVD burner and Tivo Basic lifetime Service. $95

Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner 180hr DVR $55
requires monthly fee if U want the TV guide and all functions. Can be used without monthly fee if U want to do manual recording.(I have another DT Tivo for $20 that you must pay a monthly fee to use. )

Toshiba RD-KX50 DVD-R/RAM Recorder with 80GB Hard Drive - $100
this is like a Tivo digital video recorder, without having to pay the monthly fees. It doesn't have have a digital tuner, so you have to use a conv erter box if you want to watch antenna TV. It does have a IR cable jack to control a cable or other boxes like Tivo does. It also has a built in DVD recorder. It doesn't have a TV program guide like TiVo.
http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...B-Hard-Drive-Refurbished/1756136/product.html
has a picture of the unit. I am not selling them on overstock, I just am using their listing to show what it is like.

$85
Sonic Blue Replay TV DVR with lifetime and Commercial Advance feature, so better than Tivo in this one feature. No fees to pay every month.
ReplayTV
Model RTV 5160
http://www.retrevo.com/support/ReplayTV-RTV5160-DVRs-manual/id/280bh235/t/2/

These units are in excellent condition and works great. Many of them have lots of recorded shows on them already.

Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner 180hr DVR $50
requires monthly fee if U want the TV guide and all functions. Can be used without monthly fee if U want to do manual recording.

* Location: (near 64th & sheridan in NW metro Denver

Location: near 64th & sheridan in NW DEnver/Arvada


----------



## SacredLove

are these the selling price or the markup price?


----------



## replaytv

SacredLove said:


> are these the selling price or the markup price?


don't really understand your question. But anyway, these are the prices that I am selling the Tivos for plus shipping.


----------



## replaytv

Dual Tuner series 2 with lifetime for $200 
Premier with Evaluation (this is version of lifetime that gives you all the advantages of lifetime service, but Tivo can takes it away at anytime) $300
Tivo Wireless G USB Network Adapter brand new $25
TCD 240040 41HRS (TIVO BRAND NAME) $80
T800 81 HRS (HUMAX BRAND NAMED) $90
PIONEER LIFETIME BASIC DVR/DVD RECORDER DVR-810HS $110 or full lifetime for $200
TCD24004A 40 GIG (TIVO BRAND NAMED) $80
HUMAX DRT-800 DVR/DVD RECORDER $145 full lifetime

I have sold 5 or more Tivos on this forum with all happy results. I also have Tivos without lifetime and even Series 1 Tivos with and without lifetime for $60/$40 each. None of them qualify for lifetime transfer.


----------



## replaytv

I sold it locally here in Denver. I gave a discount because either the fan or hard drive was noisy. It had lifetime, but the spare same box didn't.


----------



## replaytv

Sorry, this item already sold for $244


----------



## replaytv

I will have a Series 3 with lifetime next week or so for sale. As soon as the mailperson brings it.

I still do have these items for sale.

Premier with Evaluation (this is version of lifetime that gives you all the advantages of lifetime service, but Tivo can takes it away at anytime) $300
Tivo Wireless G USB Network Adapter brand new $25
TCD 240040 41HRS (TIVO BRAND NAME) $80
T800 81 HRS (HUMAX BRAND NAMED) $90
PIONEER LIFETIME BASIC DVR/DVD RECORDER DVR-810HS $110 
TCD24004A 40 GIG (TIVO BRAND NAMED) $80
HUMAX DRT-800 DVR/DVD RECORDER $145 full lifetime
I also have lots of Series 2 tivos without lifetime that I will sell for cheap. 
I have sold 6 or more Tivos on this forum with all happy results. I also have Tivos without lifetime and even Series 1 Tivos with and without lifetime for $60/$40 each. None of them qualify for lifetime transfer.
I also have lots of ReplayTV DVRs, some with lifetime and commercial auto skip, if you are tired of having to fast forward through commercials. 
I guess it is getting about time for me to sell them all on ebay if they aren't sold soon here or on craiglslist, as I plan to move this coming new year to smaller digs.


----------



## a0lsux

how much will the series 3 with lifetime will be?


----------



## replaytv

TiVo TCD652160 $320 plus shipping when I get it. It hasn't been shipped yet, and not scheduled till almost the end of the month!
I still haven't received this (1/1/2012)


----------



## replaytv

Tivo Wireless G USB Network Adapter brand new $25
all of these have lifetime
TCD 240040 41HRS (TIVO BRAND NAME) lifetime $80
TCD24004A 40 GIG (TIVO BRAND NAMED) lifetime $80

Premier with "Evaluation" (this is version of lifetime that gives you all the advantages of lifetime service, but Tivo can takes it away at anytime) $300

I also have lots of Series 2 tivos without lifetime that I will sell for cheap.

I have sold 6 or more Tivos on this forum with all happy results. I also have Tivos without lifetime and even Series 1 Tivos with and without lifetime for $60/$40 each. None of them qualify for lifetime transfer.
I also have lots of ReplayTV DVRs, some with lifetime and commercial auto skip, if you are tired of having to fast forward through commercials. 
I guess it is getting about time for me to sell them all on ebay if they aren't sold soon here or on craiglslist, as I plan to move this coming new year to smaller digs. 
I also have DVRs that don't have TV program info.
The items below have
sold all ready 

T800 81 HRS (HUMAX BRAND NAMED) lifetime $90
PIONEER LIFETIME BASIC DVR/DVD RECORDER DVR-810HS $110


----------



## unitron

replaytv said:


> Tivo Wireless G USB Network Adapter brand new $25
> TCD 240040 41HRS (TIVO BRAND NAME) $80
> T800 81 HRS (HUMAX BRAND NAMED) $90
> PIONEER LIFETIME BASIC DVR/DVD RECORDER DVR-810HS $110
> TCD24004A 40 GIG (TIVO BRAND NAMED) $80
> Premier with Evaluation (this is version of lifetime that gives you all the advantages of lifetime service, but Tivo can takes it away at anytime) $300
> 
> I also have lots of Series 2 tivos without lifetime that I will sell for cheap.
> 
> I have sold 6 or more Tivos on this forum with all happy results. I also have Tivos without lifetime and even Series 1 Tivos with and without lifetime for $60/$40 each. None of them qualify for lifetime transfer.
> I also have lots of ReplayTV DVRs, some with lifetime and commercial auto skip, if you are tired of having to fast forward through commercials.
> I guess it is getting about time for me to sell them all on ebay if they aren't sold soon here or on craiglslist, as I plan to move this coming new year to smaller digs.
> I also have DVRs that don't have TV program info.


Are those $80 S2s lifetimed or did you get an early start on the eggnog?


----------



## replaytv

unitron said:


> Are those $80 S2s lifetimed or did you get an early start on the eggnog?


all of these have lifetime


----------



## sll0037

Hi There! 

I noticed you were selling quite a few tivo's and you seem to be quite the expert so I thought I'd reach out for help. 

My dad has Charter cable at his house, but he's using extremely old CRT tv's with no cable boxes. He simply connects the coax from the wall to the back of the tv and changes the channel on the tv with no guide from 1 to 99. 

I recently bought him a newer LCD TV (monitor is probably the better term) that does no have the coax cable in connection. Therefore, he can't use it to view the cable since he has no cable box and I don't believe the TV has no tuner. 

What's the best way to get the cable to the TV? He refuses to get or pay for a cable box. Would he need a cable card if I bought one of your Tivo's? 

I'm basically looking for something that will allow him to take the coax to the TV without any monthly fees. 

Sorry for the long winded post, but let me know what you think. I wouldn't want to buy a box he can't use or that will be a monthly expense for him. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## unitron

sll0037 said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I noticed you were selling quite a few tivo's and you seem to be quite the expert so I thought I'd reach out for help.
> 
> My dad has Charter cable at his house, but he's using extremely old CRT tv's with no cable boxes. He simply connects the coax from the wall to the back of the tv and changes the channel on the tv with no guide from 1 to 99.
> 
> I recently bought him a newer LCD TV (monitor is probably the better term) that does no have the coax cable in connection. Therefore, he can't use it to view the cable since he has no cable box and I don't believe the TV has no tuner.
> 
> What's the best way to get the cable to the TV? He refuses to get or pay for a cable box. Would he need a cable card if I bought one of your Tivo's?
> 
> I'm basically looking for something that will allow him to take the coax to the TV without any monthly fees.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded post, but let me know what you think. I wouldn't want to buy a box he can't use or that will be a monthly expense for him.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


If it doesn't have a co-ax nipple on the back, then I assume it doesn't have a tuner of any kind, which means it's not a television, it's a video monitor.

Does it have built-in speakers?

If so, it probably doesn't sound nearly as good as the television he's been using. Of course that'll probably be true of the newer televisions as well.

(I know a little something about providing electronics for parents and the possible problems)

Maybe you should just hook that thing to a computer instead.

It sounds like he's been watching analog cable channels.

If you think Charter will continue to offer analog channels, then the dual tuner Series 2, the TCD649080 or the TCD649180, would work, letting him record one channel on one of the tuners and watch a second channel on the other tuner (or record on both at the same time and watch a previously recorded show).

It also has the virtue of being able to work with his old CRT coax in TVs.

One of the Series 3 platform machines would do the same thing, except for the co-ax output, as well as providing the ability to tune the new over the air broadcast digital channels.

Of course whichever TiVo you got would really need a subscription of some sort to keep from driving him nuts dealing with the nagging about no guide data, and to be able to record and play back.

Where are you, and he, geographically? Maybe we can find you a lifetime subscription-ed Craigslist bargain.


----------



## replaytv

sll0037s' Question: Would he need a cable card if I bought one of your Tivo's?

Answer: I don't think so. I believe the cable cards authorize a user for an encrypted signal, but others on this forum could tell you much better. I don't think your fathers cable is encrypted. (I don't have cable or satellite. I get all my TV from an antenna on top of the TV or the internet.)

If the TV doesn't have a tuner in it then he will need something to tune the channels for the TV. (I think most of the TVs now have built in tuners, but don't know. )
It sounds like the cable is providing analog signal, so a Series 1 or Series 2 Tivo could be the tuner if the TV doesn't have a tuner. And if he doesn't want TV program guide then it could just be used for a 1/2 hour time slipping and a lifetimed Tivo or a Tivo with monthly service wouldn't be required. If he wants to know what is scheduled on TV (TVguide) and to be able to record it, then a Tivo with lifetime service or paying a monthly fee would be required. If he wants the TVguide to see what is scheduled then he also must have broadband internet or a phone line to get that info downloaded.

If the new TV has a analog tuner built into it, and the only problem is there is no where to plug in the coax cable, then the only thing needed might be a RF modulator. They sell them at the thrift stores for $5 or so, or $30 retail. The RF modulator changes the coax signal into a signal on RCA jacks that will probably plug into the new TV.

The other option would be for him to drop his cable and use free broadcast antenna instead. And if his new TV has a digital tuner in it, he would only need a antenna ('rabbit ears' $5 at the thrift store) Or use a converter box if the new TV doesn't have digital tuner in it, or get a series 3 or series 4 Tivo that have built in digital tuners.


----------



## unitron

replaytv said:


> sll0037s' Question: Would he need a cable card if I bought one of your Tivo's?
> 
> Answer: I don't think so. I believe the cable cards authorize a user for an encrypted signal, but others on this forum could tell you much better. I don't think your fathers cable is encrypted. (I don't have cable or satellite. I get all my TV from an antenna on top of the TV or the internet.)
> 
> If the TV doesn't have a tuner in it then he will need something to tune the channels for the TV. (I think most of the TVs now have built in tuners, but don't know. )
> It sounds like the cable is providing analog signal, so a Series 1 or Series 2 Tivo could be the tuner if the TV doesn't have a tuner. And if he doesn't want TV program guide then it could just be used for a 1/2 hour time slipping and a lifetimed Tivo or a Tivo with monthly service wouldn't be required. If he wants to know what is scheduled on TV (TVguide) and to be able to record it, then a Tivo with lifetime service or paying a monthly fee would be required. If he wants the TVguide to see what is scheduled then he also must have broadband internet or a phone line to get that info downloaded.
> 
> If the new TV has a analog tuner built into it, and the only problem is there is no where to plug in the coax cable, then the only thing needed might be a RF modulator. They sell them at the thrift stores for $5 or so, or $30 retail. The RF modulator changes the coax signal into a signal on RCA jacks that will probably plug into the new TV.
> 
> The other option would be for him to drop his cable and use free broadcast antenna instead. And if his new TV has a digital tuner in it, he would only need a antenna ('rabbit ears' $5 at the thrift store) Or use a converter box if the new TV doesn't have digital tuner in it, or get a series 3 or series 4 Tivo that have built in digital tuners.


If the new "television" doesn't have a co-ax input, there's no way it has a tuner of any kind, because there's no way to get the signal into it.

Actually, if it doesn't have a tuner of some sort, it's not a television.


----------



## sll0037

He's in Fort Worth, TX and I'm in Dallas, TX. 

The "new" tv I gave him was a few years old 32'' Olevia LCD. It was used with a ReplayTV box by the previous owner. I don't believe it has any tuners in it, but I'm not entirely sure. I do know it doesn't have a coax in (ANT IN or Cable IN). I could only cycle through inputs using the source button and I couldn't change channels at all. 

We tried a RF modulator and got nothing, but it was old and likely defective. We also tried an over the air convertor box and it would change through local over the air channels but no signal cause we didn't have rabbit ears. I believe the convertor box was changing the channels though. 

He doesn't have a guide now so that's not a big deal but if I could get him one without a big increase in cost, then why not. 

The main reason I got him the TV is his OLD CRT's look HORRIBLE and I just bought my little brother and sister a Wii. I'd like to put it in their living room so he can watch cable and they can play their games there. 

What is time slipping?

Still the same recommendations?


----------



## sll0037

unitron said:


> If the new "television" doesn't have a co-ax input, there's no way it has a tuner of any kind, because there's no way to get the signal into it.
> 
> Actually, if it doesn't have a tuner of some sort, it's not a television.


I believe it's probably more aptly called a monitor. I have a Pioneer Kuro 500M Monitor that has no speakers or tuner, but I always plan on having cable and my AVR and Home Theater set-up.

The Olevia in question has speakers, just no tuner as you said. Will the TIVO solve this problem?


----------



## cannonz

If he has landline phone one of replaytv's $80 lifetime series 2 will get him every channel he got before. Or for a $100 or so more could find a DT (dual tuner) lifetime like unitron described.


----------



## sll0037

cannonz said:


> If he has landline phone one of replaytv's $80 lifetime series 2 will get him every channel he got before. Or for a $100 or so more could find a DT (dual tuner) lifetime like unitron described.


I'll be switching his landline to a wireless this month, but he does have broadband wireless internet.


----------



## cannonz

sll0037 said:


> I'll be switching his landline to a wireless this month, but he does have broadband wireless internet.


I believe he has wifi adapters too, if not can be found for $25 or so.


----------



## replaytv

sll0037 said:


> What is time slipping?


"time slipping" means that the Tivo or other recorder is always recording the last half hour or so of whatever channel it is tuned to. The Tivo is always on, even if you are not watching TV. 
So if you are watching TV and the phone rings, you can just press the Tivo 'pause' button and answer the phone, then press 'play' when you are finished on the phone.

Your dad might be able to get a cable box from the cable company that will act like a tuner for the new TV.


----------



## sll0037

replaytv said:


> "time slipping" means that the Tivo or other recorder is always recording the last half hour or so of whatever channel it is tuned to. The Tivo is always on, even if you are not watching TV.
> So if you are watching TV and the phone rings, you can just press the Tivo 'pause' button and answer the phone, then press 'play' when you are finished on the phone.
> 
> Your dad might be able to get a cable box from the cable company that will act like a tuner for the new TV.


So if I understand this correctly, these are my options.

1) Buy a non-subscribed box like your $25 Series 2 Tivo... this will provide him all the same cable channels without a guide and he can record the last 3 minutes of anything he is viewing.

2) Buy a lifetime Tivo for about $50-$80... this will provide all the same channels with a guide and the ability to record anything.

I'm also considering returning the TV to my friend, which he said would be ok. I paid $100 for it. I could then buy a brand new Panasonic VIERA TC-L32C3 32-Inch for about $280 and use no box at all like he has now.


----------



## unitron

sll0037 said:


> So if I understand this correctly, these are my options.
> 
> 1) Buy a non-subscribed box like your $25 Series 2 Tivo... this will provide him all the same cable channels without a guide and he can record the last 3 minutes of anything he is viewing.
> 
> 2) Buy a lifetime Tivo for about $50-$80... this will provide all the same channels with a guide and the ability to record anything.
> 
> I'm also considering returning the TV to my friend, which he said would be ok. I paid $100 for it. I could then buy a brand new Panasonic VIERA TC-L32C3 32-Inch for about $280 and use no box at all like he has now.


For the most part, unsubscribed Tivos don't record. At least you can't go into the TiVo's Now Playing list and have the recording there available for replay. What they do is have a 30 minute buffer, or cache, recorded onto the hard drive, and what you see on the screen is a playback of that cache.

You can back it up, or fast forward from a backed up position, or pause.

Once it's been paused 30 minutes the point at which you paused it no longed exists in the cache, so it'll start playing from that point on.

It's like a 30 minute wide window that moves through time, never stopping.

I don't know if your dad objects just to the extra expense of a cable box (for which I can't blame him), or if it's "older person who doesn't want to have to deal with newer technology they aren't used to" syndrome.

If the latter, then a TiVo, especially an unsubscribed one, may not be for him (although if he gets a taste of doing his own slow motion replay on a ball game that might sell him on it).

You should see if that Panasonic has an NTSC cable tuner (analog) as well as ATSC (digital broadcast), since what you need is a way to tune analog cable channels.

Or you could look for a used analog cable box.


----------



## unitron

sll0037 said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I noticed you were selling quite a few tivo's and you seem to be quite the expert so I thought I'd reach out for help.
> 
> My dad has Charter cable at his house, but he's using extremely old CRT tv's with no cable boxes. He simply connects the coax from the wall to the back of the tv and changes the channel on the tv with no guide from 1 to 99.
> 
> I recently bought him a newer LCD TV (monitor is probably the better term) that does no have the coax cable in connection. Therefore, he can't use it to view the cable since he has no cable box and I don't believe the TV has no tuner.
> 
> What's the best way to get the cable to the TV? He refuses to get or pay for a cable box. Would he need a cable card if I bought one of your Tivo's?
> 
> I'm basically looking for something that will allow him to take the coax to the TV without any monthly fees.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded post, but let me know what you think. I wouldn't want to buy a box he can't use or that will be a monthly expense for him.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Here's something else that might go well with that tunerless monitor.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ViewSonic-N...965?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d31d2c85d


----------



## motorcycle_rider

Just want to give a thumbs up to replaytv. I have purchased one the the used Tivos he had and the transaction went perfectly. He took great strides in ensuring that we both understood what the purchase price and product would be. He continued communication all the way thru delivery of the product.


----------



## replaytv

motorcycle_rider said:


> Just want to give a thumbs up to replaytv. I have purchased one the the used Tivos he had and the transaction went perfectly. He took great strides in ensuring that we both understood what the purchase price and product would be. He continued communication all the way thru delivery of the product.


Thanks a lot for the great 'feedback'. I guess I should have ask all my buyers to give feedback.


----------



## jwestover

Thoughts appreciated. I am a Tivo Fan Boy, but have been collecting some with lifetime subscription since 2003.

I use a Tivo Series 3 HD as primary DVR, Cox DVR HD also as balance.

I have some Tivo (non HD), one a Tivo Series 2 80 hour lifetime, another a Panasonic with the "Save to DVD" option, also a Lifetime.

Was thinking of selling at least one of the non HD, since I use the third room only when exercising, and one not a all right now.

eBay shows at least $100 value to sell. would also like to get an XL to replace the COX DVR, but not want to commit any more to COX cable cards. Any ideas on selling the Tivo Series 2 box


----------



## replaytv

jwestover said:


> Thoughts appreciated. I am a Tivo Fan Boy, but have been collecting some with lifetime subscription since 2003.
> 
> I use a Tivo Series 3 HD as primary DVR, Cox DVR HD also as balance.
> 
> I have some Tivo (non HD), one a Tivo Series 2 80 hour lifetime, another a Panasonic with the "Save to DVD" option, also a Lifetime.
> 
> Was thinking of selling at least one of the non HD, since I use the third room only when exercising, and one not a all right now.
> 
> eBay shows at least $100 value to sell. would also like to get an XL to replace the COX DVR, but not want to commit any more to COX cable cards. Any ideas on selling the Tivo Series 2 box


Sorry about not responding to this, I must have missed it amongst the postings. Are you still looking for an answer on how best to sell your Series 2?


----------

